# Umschreiben brauche hilfe :)



## ersguterjunge (16. September 2008)

Also..Ich und mein vater haben in der türkei ein angelschein gemacht können wir es hier in Deutschland benutzen ?
Ich habe mal gehört das man es umschreiben kann wenn ja was braucht man alles dazu.


----------



## Andy-583 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Hi,

soviel ich weiß sind ausländische Angelscheine in Deutschland nicht gültig (Ausnahme: Touristenschein).

Um den deutschen Angelschein zu bekommen, muss die Fischerprüfung in der BRD abgelegt werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Viper5684 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

hat dein vater ihn vor dem jahr 1995 gemacht? wenn ja, dann besteht ne chance ihn umzuschreiben. was du dafür brauchst? die übersetzung des zeugnisses wo draufsteht, dass dein vater den schein bestanden hat. die übersetzung muss natürlich von nem vereidigten dolmetscher getätigt worden sein. 
das wäre die einzige möglichkeit. geht jedenfalls bei mir in berlin so


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Hallo ....junge,

erst einmal herzlich willkommen.

Ein breiteres Grinsen kann ich mir ja nicht verkneifen, wenn ich vorsichtig und politisch korrekt die folgende Frage formuliere:

Wie und wo kamst Du denn zu diesem Dokument?  |rolleyes

Gruß Tom


----------



## ersguterjunge (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Alsoo...wir haben es in den Sommerferien gemacht :S hm...sieht also schlecht aus


----------



## ersguterjunge (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Also..ich wohn in Kiel und bin in Deutschland geboren in den sommerferien hab ich mit mein Vater in der türkei ein angelschein gemacht und ich will wissen ob es hier gültig ist ?


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

In der Türkei braucht man nen Angelschein? |bigeyes

Ooops! |rotwerden


----------



## Viper5684 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

nein ist er somit nicht.
wenn überhaupt möglich dann nur alles vor dem jahr 1995.
ich hab meinen in polen gemacht...massig kohle geblecht, staatlich anerkannte übersetzung besorgt und mir ein "nein" beim fischereiamt geholt, weil ich den schein 2000 gemacht habe.
kommst somit nicht über eine prüfung in BRD hinweg


----------



## ersguterjunge (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

hmm...okay trotzdem dankeschön das ihr die frage beantwortet habt


----------



## D.A.M (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Nein wie es schon geschrieben worden ist du mußt den Angelschein in Deutschland machen ist nun mal so weil du mußt ja die Prüfung machen die ja Geld Kostet was ja die BRD brauch ich weiß es ist zum :v


----------



## D.A.M (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> In der Türkei braucht man nen Angelschein? |bigeyes
> 
> Ooops! |rotwerden


 
jo das wäre mir auch neu ;+


----------



## Nimra (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Moin ,Moin,
Also so wie ich die Sache kenne ist der Wohnort (dein Wohnort) Grundlage.
Auszug aus dem ,
LFischG für das Land Schleswig-Holstein
§5
Das Verfahren für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins sowie weitere Ausnahmen von der Fischereischeinpflicht regelt die oberste Fischereibehörde durch Verordnung. Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins sind die örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden zuständig. Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins für Erwerbsfischerinnen und -fischer ist die obere Fischereibehörde zuständig.​ 
Versuch dein Glück​ 
Grüße​ 
Armin​


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Was mich und vielleicht ja auch den Onkel auf der Behörde interessiert ist:

Habt Ihr da einen Lehrgang mit, sagen wir mal, 24 Pflichtstunden abgelegt und hinterher eine Prüfung aus 60 Fragen (schriftlich) und einem mündlichen/praktischen Teil abgelegt?
Wie war denn die Verständigung?
Oder gabs den Zettel für 3Geld50 am Strand?

Wo also ist der Vorteil, sich den Urlaub mit Fischereischeinmachen zu versüßen?


----------



## ersguterjunge (16. September 2008)

*AW: Umschreiben brauche hilfe *

Ich war da in einen schnellkurs da wurde ich auch schriftlich geprüft.


----------

